# 2009 Titanium Bow Rattler String suppressor



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

With all the new technology of springs ,shocks and everything else that is out there we have decided to bring the Limbsaver technology to the Bowrattler family of string suppressors. We will now be offering the new 2009 String Decelerator to our new line of Titanium Bow Rattlers. With the top of the line Limbsaver technology and the Bowrattler design this is one winning combination (No Springs or shocks needed here) :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking good Rattler.:thumbs_up


----------



## oreganwoman (Apr 28, 2008)

Saw some great reviews over at www.downsouthhunting.com with your product


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Lookin good Kirk!!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Really nice!!! :thumbs_up

Please make one that adapts to Hoyts. Especially the AM's, Kateras, 737, etc.*


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

We can take care of any Hoyt bow out there if you want to get rid of that stock suppressor as we did it for the Vectrix when it first came out. The new web site should be up next week sometime with all the new product and updates and we will start taking titanium orders at that time:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 21, 2007)

Very cool.... I can't wait to try one out!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome stuff Kirk!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome stuff Kirk!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome looking String stop 

The rattler I have now is great but this one looks awesome.


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Thank you and the new Titanium Bow Rattler is a nice addition to our already great product line:thumbs_up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The new site looks absolutely awesome bud!!!!  :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

The New stuff looks great. Great Products!.:thumbs_up


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Thankyou ,the product is doing great and with all the new Titanium product it is going to be one exciting year.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

We have some great news to be announced very soon:smile::smile:


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

The Rattler said:


> We have some great news to be announced very soon:smile::smile:


Looking forward to it.:smile:


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Does the Hoyt type suppresor mount to the front, side, or rear of riser. I didn't see one listed on your website for Hoyts


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

maybe i missed it, but waht is the weight of these>?


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW Kirk, they look great man, can't wait to here from you!!


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

pm me with info,please.i need one for my allegience.
jm


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Titanium Bow Rattler*

The Titanium Rattler weighs only four ounces compared to the alluminum that weighs three ounces. For those looking for that added strength you cant go wrong with this set up.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bow Rattler >>>>>>Monster*

The New Monster has a string suppressor but it is not working out as well as the Rattler. With the Limbsaver product on our Titanium Rattler there is no better combination :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

Can I get one to work on my 2008 Commander? And if so how much and where do I get one?


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Just another great addition to the Bow Rattler lineup. Guys the Bow Rattler is the best string suppressor on the market! Keep up the good work Kirk!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*sts*

Do you make any supressors that have an offset in order to adjust it to center on the string?


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

We do make them with an offset bracket that allow you to center up the string perfect. Go to Bowrattler.com for more information


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler String Suppressor*

We also make them for bows that have a 5/16 and a 3/8 hole in the riser like some of the Hoyt and other bows out there.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump for a great company, these look great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler String Suppressor*

For the best suppressors on the market and all the new product and priceing go to Bowrattler.com.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice upgrade in the design


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler String Suppressor*

Thankyou Dave ,with the Bojax and new Limbsaver Decelerator product there is no need for springs or special shock absorber products here .:flame::flame:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW those are slick!


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler String Suppressor*

Thank you JWT the Bow Rattler is doing great and has become a major part of alot of bows in this industry.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

TTT:shade::shade:


----------

